# White street walleye



## Countryboyforlyfe (Mar 11, 2014)

Can anyone confirm if one was caught?


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

Countryboyforlyfe said:


> Can anyone confirm if one was caught?


no no walleye have been caught yet. I am sure there will be plenty of people out this weekend and i am sure there are some fish in the river. The chances of catching one of these few is going to be slim to none. If you want to get out of the house and enjoy the outdoors then you should enjoy but i would not drive anything more than 20 minutes because it just wont be worth it. Give it 2-3 weeks and if should be limit central but now it just not going to happen.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm curious why you think its too early.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sure 2-3 weeks will be peak, just like always. But if photoperiod is what gets them moving then the fish should be there like normal.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Countryboyforlyfe (Mar 11, 2014)

HatersGonnaHate said:


> no no walleye have been caught yet. I am sure there will be plenty of people out this weekend and i am sure there are some fish in the river. The chances of catching one of these few is going to be slim to none. If you want to get out of the house and enjoy the outdoors then you should enjoy but i would not drive anything more than 20 minutes because it just wont be worth it. Give it 2-3 weeks and if should be limit central but now it just not going to happen.


I live 10 min from the river but I read on another site 1 was caught tday


----------



## sopo716 (Mar 25, 2013)

YES an "eye" was brought out of the water by hook and line at white street today! BUT it was not a walleye, it was a saugeye. This does not mean the run is on.


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

Gills63 said:


> I'm curious why you think its too early.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


It is too early for much success/much of any success because of the low water temps


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Gills63 said:


> I'm curious why you think its too early.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


What's there to be curious about? Water temps are not near 40 yet, river needs to come down a little more...like HGH already stated, there may be a few fish in the river now, but it's not a big run of fish yet, if you don't agree, by all means,go fish there and prove us wrong with a stringer of fish..I'd love to see some walleyes posted! I think I'll just give it another week to ten days and then see how guys are doing..


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

White st 3/20/14


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

roger23 said:


> White st 3/20/14


Please tell me that the fish on the left in the first pic is a buffalo and not a silver carp.


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

2 of the 4 are buffalo & more than likely the 3rd is one too. 1 carp for sure.
These used to be good money fish back in the day.

Why 'sportmen' throw fish on the bank to die is beyond me.


----------



## Muskieguy (Jul 3, 2012)

i never understood that either. i asked a guy up there last year and he told me it was because he was tired of catching them and there is to many around


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

yeah fisherboy i really dont understand it either. Especially the gar?? they are an awesome native fish that gets no respect. Everyone seems to think they harm areas when they have been around longer then all the other fish.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

+1 on the gar. A little C&R never hurt anyone. Personally I think there are a few too many moronic fisherman. 

On a side note, could that be considered littering?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

I wouldn't use the term 'Sportsmen' to describe those type of people.

and yes flylogicsteelhead that is considered littering


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Those guys kept the fish Carp and Buff.The rest were killed by the Ice Flow and when the water went down.The game warden said the guys on the point at White st caught a small Walleye .He was spotting them from Orleans,and was on the phone to the Warden at White St ,We would not say if it was a legal fish..


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

What's a legal fish? lol


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

fisherboy said:


> What's a legal fish? lol




..must be 15" or bigger...must be hooked in the mouth


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

9Left said:


> ..must be 15" or bigger...must be hooked in the mouth


Fisherboy knows what a legal fish is, hence the "lol".


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

This is like the 15th year i will be involved in this maumee discussion and including myself we get dummer every year,lol. I really think jerry springer might take this on and film the show on location.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Jmsteele187 said:


> Fisherboy knows what a legal fish is, hence the "lol".


Gotcha..no offense fisher boy..


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

None taken.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

flylogicsteelhead said:


> +1 on the gar. A little C&R never hurt anyone. Personally I think there are a few too many moronic fisherman.
> 
> On a side note, could that be considered littering?
> 
> ...


It is called "Wanton Waste".


----------



## Dr. Walleye (Jan 12, 2014)

I was fishing in the area and got a carp. No walleye to be seen. The water is whipping down the river with occasional ice chunks screaming by.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Someone didnt catch those fish and throw them on the bank...they are casualties of huge chunks of ice.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Gills63 said:


> I'm curious why you think its too early.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Photoperiod/high water will bring the fish up the river almost regardless of water temperature. You need the warmer temps for them to get active and bite. I have been down there "early" in years past and caught a few but if the temps are not right you normally foul hook far more than bite. 

With all of the water backing up in the Defiance area its hard to say when things will get right. It takes forever for the water to warm when it is this high.


----------



## Countryboyforlyfe (Mar 11, 2014)

Water is 37.5 and I seen multiple fish caught today. Just none on my line! I had 3 on but they got off. It was a nice relaxing day on the river and met a col new fishing buddies!!!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Countryboyforlyfe said:


> Water is 37.5 and I seen multiple fish caught today. Just none on my line! I had 3 on but they got off. It was a nice relaxing day on the river and met a col new fishing buddies!!!


Nice!! Its gettin close!


----------



## sykessta (Apr 7, 2012)

roger23 said:


> White st 3/20/14


honestly i would do the same to any carp i caught out of the maumee or any body of water for that matter. they are a non native invasive species that dirties water and competes with native fish.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

sykessta said:


> honestly i would do the same to any carp i caught out of the maumee or any body of water for that matter. they are a non native invasive species that dirties water and competes with native fish.


Most of the fish that you catch during the run other than walleye are all native to the river. The only one that isnt is the Common golden carp. Buffalo, gar, sheepshead, quilback and suckers are all native and have been around for hundreds of years so i dont think they are hurting anything. Each fish has its place in the system and its ridiculous to think they are worthless just because they dont taste good.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

sykessta said:


> honestly i would do the same to any carp i caught out of the maumee or any body of water for that matter. they are a non native invasive species that dirties water and competes with native fish.


The common carp was introduced more than a hundred and fifty years ago. I think things have acclimated just fine with them I'm our waters.
Instead of killing them, why don't you try fly fishing for them. It's a lot of fun, and a very good fight. Then of coarse you should release them, or eat them. They like carp quite a bit out in Minnesota.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

HatersGonnaHate said:


> Most of the fish that you catch during the run other than walleye are all native to the river. The only one that isnt is the Common golden carp. Buffalo, gar, sheepshead, quilback and suckers are all native and have been around for hundreds of years so i dont think they are hurting anything. Each fish has its place in the system and its ridiculous to think they are worthless just because they dont taste good.


Walleye are native to the river too.


----------



## Bach Dynasty (Mar 22, 2014)

Caught 3 last Saturday. Most success was found between the two bridges. I caught mine at Roger Young.


----------



## BlackSwampOhio (Mar 19, 2014)

The normal good spots have started to produce fish. 1/2oz 4' lead Xmas Lights


----------

